# please critique my 5 year old nubian doe



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure how many kiddings she has had. 1 successfully at least(my Peanut is her daughter) she supposedly had stuck babies last spring, they were born dead I was told. She didn't appear to take last fall. I sold my buck the beginning of April so she would be due within a month and she isn't really fat so I don't think she took. She hasn't completely dried off in the almost year Ive had her. She wasn't real cooperative for the pic but please tell me what you think!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Pros-
*Straight topline
*Length
*Depth
*Straight legs
*Nice brisket
*Acceptable rump
*Beautiful neck
*Femininity
*Nice fore udder (from what I can see)

Cons-
*Neck blending is off
*Withers are a little sharp

She is beautiful! Moonspots?

And a small tip for setting her up in the future (though I understand if she wasn't cooperating): Set her back legs up farther out so that they aren't completely underneath her. This will make her rump level out more and give her more length


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks katelyn! I'll try to get a better set up pic of her. She has spots but I'm not sure they are moonspots. She is my herd queen and she rules with an iron hoof lol she is sweet to me tho so that's what matters


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, she is very pretty and I can see where Peanut gets her looks from!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I only add she is weak through her chine. She "breaks" just there. Good looking doe!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm trying to pay attention to all the conformation threads so I can have a better eye for it myself. I was thinking she was maybe just a little weak on the Chinese, so yay for me I got it right!! 
Also I can't tell because of not being totally set up right, and in the grass, but it looks like maybe she toes out a little little and her rump might be just a tad steep? I'm just trying to learn here.

And Idk about Nubians much, but I think someone said that the ears turning up at the ends is not preferred?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:ROFL: oh, this dumb kindle! Of course I meant chine!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hmm, no more pics yet??


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I took some. I gotta put them on the computer and then onto my phone. Will get them up in a few


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope this is better


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Much better! My opinion has not changed, because I knew how good she could look by setting her legs back! I like that udder too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cons:
Brisket needs to be a bit better blended
Chest floor could blend better into the rib cage/barrel
The point of shoulder is a bit too prominent
Could use a little bit mre brisket
Needs a tad more body length
I would like her to have more body depth (this is something I am noticing in a LOT of Nubians now a days, they lack depth, they are really streamlined these days)

Pros:
Nice rear leg angle
Rump is good but could be more level
She has a nice rump length (not short rumped or too long)
She has a nice slope from the withers to the hip
Good front legs (no bowing or anything)
Nice long neck
Femininity
Neck blends well into the withers
Nice dairy character
Conforms to the breed standards
Well propotioned
Chine looks strong
Correct pallet
No ear folds


Pretty nice doe, and consistancy in dam and daughter.


----------

